# Required restart after patching



## pos (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi

I have seen some old threads regarding this on the forum (from 2013). I hope something has happened since then...

Is there any tool that can act as "zypper ps" on SUSE or "needs-restarting" on CentOS/RedHat. Tools that can list that process xxx needs to be restarted as ity depends on a lib that is replaced during a patch... A kernel update is simple as you easily see if there are kernel stuff and it needs a reboot. But it would be really nice with a tool that for example would show you that cyrus imap process needs to be restarted as it depends on and use openldap libs that is replaced/patched. Or maybe a patched security hole in openssl, and the process using its lib is not restarted and therefor still vulnerable. 

I can see it could be problematic as some tools are in base system and some in packages. So maybe one tool is needed for base system and another for the packages. Well... I have not yet spent that much brain power on this. I started to ask the forum about it 

I am not suffering of not having this tool. But I am interested to know if someone can enlighten me. Any such tool in the FreeBSD base? Any tools for packages? Any one that know of such tool? Any tool in upcoming releases of FreeBSD? Or do I maybe have to write such tool myself? 

Thanks
/Peo


----------



## suntzu00 (Jun 8, 2020)

sysutils/checkrestart could help you


----------

